# Kuk Sool Testing Question



## Young Warrior (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi EveryOne,

When testing for a higher belt or stripe in Kuk Sool do u also have to do the lower belt techniques & forms or just the techniques & forms required for the belt or stripe level in which u are testing for???

Thanks


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jun 26, 2010)

Don't do Kuk Sool I'm afraid so cant help in that respect.  

I've heard many TKD students ask that, and its usually because they aren't practising the lower grade material.  This is really very important - think of it as building a wall.  If you lay a course of bricks, then another one and kick the bottom layer out the wall falls down.  You need all of the layers to build a strong wall.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 26, 2010)

I can't speak for Kuk Sool, but in my style when we are group testing you will be required to do all the old forms you think you've outgrown.

I remember testing for black belt, I had to line up with everyone and do every kata from white belt all the way up.  So testing tended to get progressively longer and more grueling as you went up.


----------



## jda (Jun 26, 2010)

At our school you do every technique and every poomsae up to your current belt rank, in addition to timing drills and self defenses.  Tests get longer and harder as you progress through the ranks. No group tests, either.
Jim


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 26, 2010)

I think the above posts are true of nearly every style. In TSD, TKD and karate gradings I've been in and seen it's always been the case of having to do everything you've already done plus the requirements for the grade being tested for.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 26, 2010)

It's the only way to go Tez.  I've seen students who pretty much forget a previous grade's material after testing.  But these were kids at the time.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jun 26, 2010)

Omar B said:


> It's the only way to go Tez.  I've seen students who pretty much forget a previous grade's material after testing.  But these were kids at the time.



It's the way they look at you like you're mean for not accepting it!


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 26, 2010)

new material is IN ADDITION TO old material.  Not IN PLACE OF old material.  Don't throw away what you learned earlier when you learn something new.

as to whether or not you will be tested on it all, I'd say only your instructor has that answer.  If you ask the question tho, I suspect he will make sure to test you on all of it.  Simply asking the question might make him realize you haven't been keeping up on all of it.


----------

